# Next Bite - Pyma



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

For those of you wondering when the Next Bite Show that Pete Maina did last Fall with Chris DePaola and Mark Zona at Pymatuning it will air the week of March 23 on VS (Versus Network channel 603 DTV) and (Versus Network channel 323 Time Warner cable). Tuesday at 1:00 PM Thursday at 5:00 AM and Friday at 8:30 AM . Chris said they had a great time and caught fish both casting and trolling . Should be worth watching .


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks. I'll have to check and see if I get 323 and program my dvr.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My dvr is ready to go....


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine too!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mine three!!!


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking forward to watching when I get home from work.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

So- how was the show? Could I buy a copy from someone? 

Where they down by the dam? What time of year? Details guys! Details!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i saw it today. it was just alright in my opinion. they really didnt discuss specific tactics at all... i really enjoyed the ice fishing segment and the walleye casting segment..NOT..lol. thats the way that mag. is though..


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

that figures..... the ONLY fishing show worth a damn is the In-fisherman...
they give you the facts and details not just pretty fish coming in every 4 seconds...
Could you see in the lake where they were?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskieMan - I'll see if I can copy it for you. They caught some nice skies but Zona is a terrible netman. I would have fired him! No idea where on the lake they were but they did show the fishfinder and it showed a graph of an island. Maybe Clark? Also I believe from a previous post last year it was in September...


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

They did a good job keeping the spots pretty un-obvious! -BUT if you know Pyma, there were a few very recognizable areas! Look at Chris's 113 near the beginning and you will see thy are just southwest of the causeway. Thats all you're gonna get out of me!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

ON THE OTHER HAND-I don't think it was all that informative. MuskieJim and I were treating it like a holiday, so maybe we just built it up too much.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

never-the-less, still pretty cool that they would make a show on the majestic lunges in our beloved state and in my back yard... dying to know what lures they were using while casting...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris Depola is a really cool guy who has tons of knowledge on the lakes in our areas. I was hoping to see some good stuff, but, never-the-less, BassPro productions are just for marketing stuff most of the time.


----------

